

Ask HN: your feedback applied to blurrypeople.com. Is it better? - sssparkkk

A week ago I asked the HN-community for feedback on our website (BlurryPeople: a site that lets you meet strangers via your webcam, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626783). And feedback I got! Thoughtful, honest and just very useful feedback. I was really, really, impressed: HN truly is a unique community.<p>Of course, we acted on just about all of the feedback:<p>- You said the dark color scheme wouldn't appeal to women. So we changed the colors.<p>- You said the tagline didn't try enough to explain the purpose. We changed it to: "meet awesome strangers".<p>- Many of you were lost on first visit - "what are we supposed to do here?". So we introduced an introduction.<p>- And most importantly: nobody seemed to understand the feedback system. Neither did we, actually. We replaced it with something that is -or so we hope- both more intuitive and more powerfull. It's based on users collecting 'awesomeness'. You get it when people rate you as 1) friendly, 2) interesting, or 3) good looking. The more awesome you are, the more the system allows you to apply filtering when searching for (awesome!) strangers. More control.<p>So, what do you think? Is it better this way, or did we mess it up even worse? ;)<p>Again, thanks a lot for all of your feedback! It is much appreciated.<p>http://www.blurrypeople.com
======
pbhjpbhj
<http://www.blurrypeople.com>

